# Oh magic conch shell, will we see a Gateway3DS update this month?



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh magic conch will another WWE superstar say the forbidden name Chris Benoit again?


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 6, 2017)

oh magic conch shell, will we see another gateway3ds update this century?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 6, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Oh magic conch will another WWE superstar say the forbidden name Chris Benoit again?



Not funny


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 6, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Not funny


this is not for ''YOUR'' amusement!


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 6, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Not funny


when are you going to change your avatar back?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 6, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> when are you going to change your avatar back?


I like being a trap


----------



## drenal (Oct 6, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I like being a trap


how do you know it's a trap?


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> how do you know it's a trap?


Probably knows from "personal experience" how the dick makes it better.


----------



## drenal (Oct 6, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Probably knows from "personal experience" how the dick makes it better.


oh god


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 6, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Probably knows from "personal experience" how the dick makes it better.


Stalker


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 6, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Stalker


Oh yes, I've got photos. 

But I'm saving them for blackmail.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Oh yes, I've got photos.
> 
> But I'm saving them for blackmail.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 7, 2017)

This is this year!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 7, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> This is this year!


Dude he's not a funny meme, just stop


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Dude he's not a funny meme, just stop


I agree


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 7, 2017)

one day you all will laugh at my Chris Benoit memes


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 7, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> one day you all will laugh at my Chris Benoit memes


no we wont


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> one day you all will laugh at my Chris Benoit memes


I don't think so


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> no we wont


ok

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> I don't think so


we will see


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> ok
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


nah


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

I was aiming to offend, but instead I got talk of traps. This EOF needs a beating


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I was aiming to offend, but instead I got talk of traps. This EOF needs a beating
> View attachment 101862


no thanks.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> no thanks.


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 101864


um what? how does that relate to the current conversation


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 101864


Noooooo don't be mean to maid catgirls ;w;


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> um what? how does that relate to the current conversation


It doesn't, I hit enter too early and just accepted the results.


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It doesn't, I hit enter too early and just accepted the results.


well i don't, get on with your answer so i can make some sense out of that image


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2017)

:eyes:


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


>



YOU'LL NEVER GET ME ALIVE


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> well i don't, get on with your answer so i can make some sense out of that image


90% of the images I post, I literally just slap the scroll wheel and hit enter.


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> 90% of the images I post, I literally just slap the scroll wheel and hit enter.


oh, ok.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I like being a trap


I love you bby


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 9, 2017)

unpopular opinion time:
I actually liked using gateway. I thought that the tools were nice and handy, it had built in cheats, and ran dumped copies of my games.

I will admit, it _WAS _a pain in the ass to need to do the MSET exploit every time I booted though.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 9, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> unpopular opinion time:
> I actually liked using gateway. I thought that the tools were nice and handy, it had built in cheats, and ran dumped copies of my games.


I liked mine too. I still have it in my system, even if there's no SD card in it right now. Development went pretty quick there in the beginning and then it just dropped off to a glacial pace. That was when I went to a9lh


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> unpopular opinion time:
> I actually liked using gateway. I thought that the tools were nice and handy, it had built in cheats, and ran dumped copies of my games.
> 
> I will admit, it _WAS _a pain in the ass to need to do the MSET exploit every time I booted though.


I mean it's actually not even bad now. It's not not up to date and they won't give people even a reliable update on the progress.
That's my real beef with them.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2017)

i was very glad to have a gateway 3ds to test games before buying them, now with a9lh, i can test them online too before buying them...


Spoiler



If i ever buy them


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 9, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I was aiming to offend, but instead I got talk of traps. This EOF needs a beating
> View attachment 101862


Stab me plz


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Stab me plz


but that's a bat, not a knife


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2017)

November 1st 2017 ;O;


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 1, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> November 1st 2017 ;O;


Totally an on topic bump


----------

